
Simple Mobile Wedding Map - irrationaljared
I just released a new version of the wedding map product I created a few years ago. I&#x27;ve been meaning to create one that is more mobile friendly so if you&#x27;re planning a wedding (or similar event) and have a lot of people coming to town you can given them a link to a map that has all of the venues, hotels, local attractions, etc. on it.<p>Then they can easily get directions between locations as well as add their own locations to their personal view of the map (locations they add will only display on their device).<p>I tried to make it as simple as possible. Would love any feedback people might have.<p>Here&#x27;s an example wedding map:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tools.weddingmapper.com&#x2F;stephandtony2007<p>and here&#x27;s the mobile version (best viewed on a mobile device):<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.weddingmapper.com&#x2F;mobile&#x2F;stephandtony2007
======
irrationaljared
Also, in case it isn't obvious, you can create your own map from the website:

[http://www.weddingmapper.com](http://www.weddingmapper.com)

and here are the links from the description in clickable format:

[http://tools.weddingmapper.com/stephandtony2007](http://tools.weddingmapper.com/stephandtony2007)

[http://www.weddingmapper.com/mobile/stephandtony2007](http://www.weddingmapper.com/mobile/stephandtony2007)

